# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  Any android mobile root

## gauravsharma94

Aaj har koi android mobile use karta hai lekin adhiktar baar mobile hang ya low internal memory me karan pareshan rehta hair in San ka ek hi hal  hair who hai root ab aap mai se adhiktar KO yeah dikkat hogi ki root se phone kahi kharab na ho Jaye ya warranty khatam na ho toh ab chinta karne wali koi baat nhi hai aap iroot app download kar sakte hai Jo android gingerbird se lekar KitKat kar work karta hai wah warranty bhi khatan nhi hotiagar aap android 5.1 lollipop user hai toh kingoroot apk play store se download kare aur  root button par click kare  yadi aapke net ki speed badiya hai toh yeh 3-4 min. mai aapka phone root kar degaroot se koi bhi game ya apk KO hack kiya ja sakta hai wah play store par unlimited access kar sakte hai.   I root official site download apkhttp://www.iroot.com/iroot-apk

----------

